# MTB - Sunday, 7/3/11 AM



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2011)

Gonna ride local in the AM on Sunday.  Thinking soccer fields at 9ish for a nice loop.  Maybe Miller Rd instead?  I want to be heading home by noonish at the latest.  Who's down?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2011)

I should be in for this one.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2011)

Sounds good, anyone else??


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2011)

Soccer fields?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2011)

Sure. Works for me.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2011)

See you at 9!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks like we might get some rain tomorrow morning.  I'll post here by 8 if I'm going to call it off.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks good for this morning.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like some storms are slowing making their way into the state, we may get wet at some point in the ride.  Hopefully it holds off though... I just washed my bike. 

See ya at 9


----------

